# 2012 Routan: P0302 error code related to the left cylinder extended warranty?



## vwroutan2012 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a 2012 VW Routan with about 46000 miles on it that we recently purchased. While in a different state on a long road trip I received a P0302 error code relating to a misfiring of cylinder 2. I have since driven the vehicle another 600 miles (to get back home because the code initially disappeared but reappeared again). My mechanic ruled out spark plugs, ignition coils, electrical/power and fuel injector as the issue and told me that its likely to be a fault with the cylinder head and referred me to an extended warranty that exists for certain 2011-2012 Routan that was extended to 10 years or 100000 miles. Since getting this car, my mechanic has found error codes relating to the evap system (but no check engine light - so the dealer said they couldn't do anything about it), the fuel pump (which the dealer replaced) and now the misfiring which the dealer is arguing that I'm out of warranty (which is not correct - long story). I'm worried that I have purchased a "lemon".

So three questions:

What possible damage could have been caused to my engine since we've driven about 600 miles since the code came up and how could I tell/check?
How likely is their work on the fuel pump and/or possible past issues with the evap system, a contributor or cause for this misfiring?
If we get the cylinder head replaced under this warranty at a VW dealership, would the dealer be able to pick up on any other damage that may have been caused to the engine since we drove about 600miles? How likely would further issues pop up relating to this?

I'm trying to decide between getting it repaired or getting another vehicle.


----------



## vwroutan2012 (Jan 13, 2021)

Update: The dealership agreed to give me a full refund for the vehicle which is great but now I need to make sure the car I buy instead is "good". 

With the Routan before I purchased it, I pretty much did what is recommended when buying a used vehicle e.g. check vehicle history, check recalls, look up TSBs, get a independent mechanic to look at it and test drive it, yet I still ran into all these problems with the vehicle. If I hadn't taken the vehicle on two long road trips, I would not have picked up all these issues. But it's disheartening that even with all that homework you could still buy a bad car. 

So my question is, what else can be done to make sure that you're not purchasing a "lemon"?


----------

